# Ridley Helium advice



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

Can anyone tell me whether there is a enough room for 700x25's on a 2012 Ridley Helium?...

thanks


----------



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

After the build I've answered my own question...plenty of room!..


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

I think you can actually get up to 28's on it if you were ambitious


----------

